

Conda OpenSSL package upgraded to 1.0.1g fixes heartbleed - tswicegood
http://continuum.io/blog/openssl-1.0.1g

======
stonogo
Who are these people and why did they name their software after the Red Hat
installer?

~~~
pwang
We didn't. Anaconda is a distribution of Python for big data (big + python).
It is very popular in the scientific and data science ecosystems around
Python.

The "people" include myself and my co-founder, the author of Numpy and a co-
author of Scipy. We are working on building next-generation tools for data
analytics, visualization, and array-oriented computing, as well as provide
outstanding support, training, and consulting around the current generation of
outstanding libraries in Python. [http://continuum.io](http://continuum.io)

------
thepalsrus
Nice to see Continuum on top of the issue. Always quick response from
development.

